# 2019 In Memoria



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

Folks are literally dying to get in this thread. Maybe this year will be a little kinder to the greats than last year was.

Dick Dale, dead at age 81. He rode some good ones in his time.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/18/entertainment/dick-dale-surf-guitar-pioneer-death-trnd/index.html


----------



## too larry (Mar 18, 2019)

With SRV.


----------



## too larry (Mar 28, 2019)

Ranking Roger, a Star of the *Ska* Revival, Is *Dead* at 56. Ranking Roger, a *vocalist* for the popular *British ska* band the Beat in the late 1970s and early '80s who carried on that group's infectious sound in subsequent *bands* and solo projects, *died* on Tuesday in Birmingham, England. He was 56.


----------



## too larry (Mar 29, 2019)

Missed this earlier. He died a week ago. But to paraphrase what a family friend once said when his sister commented on him remarrying so soon after his wife had died, :{he's} as dead as {he's} ever going to be."


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2019)

too larry said:


> Missed this earlier. He died a week ago. But to paraphrase what a family friend once said when his sister commented on him remarrying so soon after his wife had died, :{he's} as dead as {he's} ever going to be."


https://www.rollitup.org/t/scott-walker-assumes-room-temperature.986882/


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/scott-walker-assumes-room-temperature.986882/


Yes, for a week I thought you had posted in the wrong section. When I finally looked at it, I was like, Oh, not that Scott Walker.


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)

Heard this on NPR driving into work this morning. Never heard the lady sing, but sounds like she was a sport model.

https://www.npr.org/2019/04/27/717634389/opinion-remembering-a-soprano-with-the-warmth-and-strength-of-the-sun


----------



## too larry (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)

*Leon Redbone* (born *Dickran Gobalian*,[2][3] August 26, 1949 – May 30, 2019) was a Cyprus-born Canadian-American singer-songwriter, guitarist, and actor specializing in jazz, blues, and Tin Pan Alley classics. Recognized by his Panama hat, dark sunglasses, and black tie, Redbone was born in Cyprus of Armenian ancestry and first appeared on stage in Toronto, Canada, in the early 1970s. He also appeared on film and television in acting and voice-over roles.

In concert Redbone often employed comedy and demonstrated his skill in guitar playing. Recurrent gags involved the influence of alcohol and claiming to have written works originating well before he was born – Redbone favored material from the Tin Pan Alley era, circa 1890 to 1910. He sang the theme to the 1980s television series _Mr. Belvedere_ and released eighteen albums.


----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

Damn it man, we lost another good one. Doctor John the Nite Tripper has moved from the Meat World to the Spirit World.








2nd line will start at the Mother in Law at 1600 if any of you are in NOLA.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

I didn't know Dr John started off playing guitar. He got shot in the hand breaking up a fight, which forced him to move to the keys.


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

From wiki wiki:


*Malcolm John Rebennack* (November 20, 1941 – June 6, 2019), better known by his stage name *Dr. John*, was an American singer and songwriter. His music combined blues, pop, jazz, boogie-woogie and rock and roll.[1]

Active as a session musician from the late 1950s until his death, he gained a following in the late 1960s after the release of his album _Gris-Gris_ and his appearance at the Bath Festival of Blues and Progressive Music. He performed a lively, theatrical stage show inspired by medicine shows, Mardi Gras costumes and voodoo ceremonies. Rebennack recorded more than 20 albums and in 1973 produced a top-10 hit, "Right Place, Wrong Time".

The winner of six Grammy Awards, Rebennack was inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame by singer John Legend in March 2011.[2] In May 2013, Rebennack received an honorary doctorate of fine arts from Tulane University.[3]


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 7, 2019)

Today would be Prince's birthday. He would have turned 61. *Prince Rogers Nelson* (June 7, 1958 – April 21, 2016)
RIP


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Today would be Prince's birthday. He would have turned 61. *Prince Rogers Nelson* (June 7, 1958 – April 21, 2016)
> RIP


I haven't done the musical birthdays yet. I'll give him a spin over there.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 7, 2019)

"I have a Polynesian singer for you by the name of Dr Don." - Johnny LaRue [John Candy].
(Later] "There's a problem with the singer we booked....his name is Dr John, and he doesn't sing Polynesian." Vic Hedges [Joe Flaherty]
[Still later] "The rib sauce is cold blooded. Makes me feel like playin'. " Dr John [Dr John]
[Much later] " I'm finally in the right place at the right time! " - Mysterious woman [Catherine O'Hara]


----------



## too larry (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)

Earlier in the week we lost another giant. Papa Funk has departed.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/23/arts/music/art-neville-dead.html


----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jul 27, 2019)

João Gilberto- June 10, 1931-July 6, 2019


----------



## medviper (Jul 29, 2019)

_Stan Getz/João Gilberto - É Preciso Perdoar_
_



_


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)

Larry Taylor of Canned Heat has passed away. He was 77 years old. He lost his battle with cancer.

https://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/rock/8527836/larry-taylor-canned-heat-bassist-dies-77-obituary


----------



## too larry (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 14, 2019)

Eddie Money, dead at 70.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 16, 2019)

Ric Ocasek, lead singer of The Cars, dead at 75.


----------



## too larry (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
September 24 at 4:15 PM · 
The Grateful Dead's Phil Lesh has posted this on his FB page:

The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge would like to extend our condolences to Robert's family and friends and to the Grateful Dead family and their friends.

RIP Robert. You said it so well.



Phil Lesh
September 24 at 2:58 PM · 

I am heartbroken. Last night we lost Robert Hunter. As much as anyone, he defined in his words what it meant to be the Grateful Dead. His lyrics, ranging from old border ballads to urban legend, western narratives and beyond, brought into sharp focus what was implicit in our music. A case in point is “Box of Rain” - he heard so deeply what my feelings were when I composed the music, feelings I didn’t know I had until I read his lyrics. The lyrics he wrote for Jerry likewise tapped into the very essence of Jerry’s heart and soul - drawing forth the music living there. Significantly, the very first lyric Robert wrote for us was “Dark Star”, which became the definitive GD exploratory vehicle.
So fare thee well, rh, when my time comes I’ll be looking for you and Jer out there in the transitive nightfall of diamonds.
Love,
Phil


----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)

More bad news.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2019)

too larry said:


> More bad news.


You worry too much
You make yourself sad
You can't change fate
But don't feel so bad
Enjoy it while you can
It's just like the weather
*So quit complaining brother
No one lives forever*

Let's have a party there's a full moon in the sky
It's the hour of the wolf and I don't want to' die
I'm so happy
Dancing while the Grim Reaper
Cuts cuts cuts but he can't get me
I'm clever as can be
And I'm very quick
But don't forget
We've only got so many tricks
No one lives forever

You think you've got it rough
What about your darling doggie
Ten short years
And he's getting old and groggy
I don't think it's very fair
Cold Chop Low
But it's all relative my friend cause
No one lives forever

Let's have a party there's a full moon in the sky
It's the hour of the wolf and I don't want to' die
I'm so happy
Dancing while the Grim Reaper
Cuts cuts cuts but he can't get me
I'm clever as can be
And I'm very quick
But don't forget
We've only got so many tricks
No one lives forever

*No one beats him at his game for very long*
But just the same
Who cares there's no place safe to hide
Nowhere to run no time to cry
So celebrate why you still can
Cause any second it may end
And when it's all been said and done
Better that you had some fun
Instead of hiding in a shell
Why make your life a living hell?
Have a toast, down the cup
Drink to bones that turn to dust
Cause
No one, no one, no one...
No one lives forever!


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

*The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge*
10 hrs · 
We lost another on Sunday. Larry Junstrom, who was a founding member of Lynyrd Skynyrd and then went on to play with 38 Special has passed away. Larry was 70 years old.
The College of Rock and Roll Knowledge would like to express our condolences to his family, friends, fans and to our very good friends Tom Soares and Mick Weick.
RIP Larry. Thank you for the music.
https://wror.com/…/founding-lynyrd-skynyrd-bassist-larry-j…/



Longtime .38 Special and founding Lynyrd Skynyrd bassist Larry Junstrom has died at the age of 70.


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)

Lynyrd Skynyrd founding member Larry Junstrom dead at 70


The bassist’s death was announced by his former band, .38 Special.




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## too larry (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 27, 2019)

Paul Barrere, age 71. 

Me and a friend rolled and smoked a couple of joints with Paul and a couple still living members [and others ] backstage at the Warner Theater in DC in '74. Still got that backstage pass.


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)

Little Feat Guitarist Paul Barrere Dead at 71


“As the song he sang so many times put it, he was always ‘Willin’,’ but it was not meant to be,” band says in statement




www.rollingstone.com





Little Feat’s Paul Barrere, who served as guitarist and vocalist in the boogie rock band for nearly 50 years, died Saturday at the age of 71.
The band confirmed Barrere’s death in a statement. While no cause of death was provided, the guitarist was undergoing treatment in his long battle with liver disease; in 1994, Barrere contracted hepatitis C, and in 2015 was diagnosed with liver cancer.
“It is with great sorrow that Little Feat must announce the passing of our brother guitarist, Paul Barrere, this morning at UCLA Hospital,” Little Feat said in a statement.


----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Fine musicians and cool cats in their own right, but for me no Lowell and no Richie meant no me.


----------



## too larry (Nov 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Fine musicians and cool cats in their own right, but for me no Lowell and no Richie meant no me.


I knew it sounded off, but I didn't look at the details.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


>


So young
RIP


----------



## xtsho (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 10, 2019)

Roxette Singer Marie Fredriksson Dead at 61


Singer for chart-topping Swedish outfit was diagnosed with a brain tumor in 2002




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2019)

Allee Willis died on 12/24/19. She wrote the theme song to Friends, as well as co-writing a couple of hits for EW&F. She was 72 years old.






Allee Willis - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## xtsho (Jan 10, 2020)

RIP














Neil Peart, Rush Drummer Who Set a New Standard for Rock Virtuosity, Dead at 67


Hall of Fame drummer and lyricist succumbs to brain cancer




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## DoubleAtotheRON (Jan 10, 2020)

xtsho said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEST. DRUMMER. EVER..... this is a huge loss. RIP Neal!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2020)

I was never crazy about Rush tunes, mostly because of Geddy's voice - but there was never any denying them boys were musicians' musicians. Sad to hear about Neil Peart's rough go in life despite the successes.


----------



## srh88 (Jan 11, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I was never crazy about Rush tunes, mostly because of Geddy's voice - but there was never any denying them boys were musicians' musicians. Sad to hear about Neil Peart's rough go in life despite the successes.


I'm big into rush. Today hit me like a ton of bricks. If theres an afterlife theres onehell of a drum circle going on right now between Peart, Bonham, Moon. 

Hanging out listening to some rush


----------



## too larry (Jan 11, 2020)

My roommate during my Navy days was huge into Rush. This was one of his favorites.


----------

